# Brauch Hilfe, !!! Geht bei mir nicht



## GeNeRaL (10. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute, ich wolle einen kompletten ordner auf meinem gemieteten webserver mit einem passwort versehen, und hab dau auch ne gute anleitung gefunden: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=106&highlight=.htaccess 
aber wenn ich genau nach der anleitung gehe, ist am schluss mein ordner trotzdem nicht durch ein pw versehen.

MfG
General


----------



## bad taste (18. Januar 2002)

wenn das ein gemieteter server is, dann kann man das bestimmt automatisch generieren (die htaccess)....geht jedenfalls bei mir...(puretec)

also ich melde mich einfach mit kundennummer etc bei meinem provider an und kann dann da in nem menü einstellungen machen...unter anderem gibt es da auch ne option ..ich glaub die nennen das passwortgeschützte bereiche oder ordner oder so ......auf jeden fall kann man da ordner auswählen  und denen dann ain passwort zuweisen und voila.....fertig is die htaccess


//bad taste


----------



## Avariel (18. Januar 2002)

Dann nochmal für die, die keinen Webserver gemietet haben. Wie lautet das Rootverzeichnis bei Geocities und Tripod?

Thx
Avariel


----------



## Dunsti (18. Januar 2002)

Die Verwendung von .htaccess muss Grundsätzlich mal in der Konfiguration des Webservers eingestellt sein. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kannst Du damit auch keine Verzeichnisse schützen. 
Du könntest dann höchstens über JavaScript oder ASP, PHP, usw. Deine Seiten schützen.
Dies ist aber in der Regel recht unsicher, und Tripod und Geocities unterstützen auch kein ASP oder PHP meines Wissens nach.

Man kann bei kostenlosem Webspace leider nicht alles haben  aber frag doch mal direkt bei Tripod oder Geocities nach. 


Dunsti


----------



## bad taste (18. Januar 2002)

also ich habs früher auch mal probiert und da hatten die beide keine php-unterstützung....sorry

aber such doch mal nach server free php oder so....ich hab mal ein paar threads gesehen, auf denen es links zu kostenlosen servern mit php- und mysqlunterstützung gab

//bad taste


----------

